# Be careful about booking  car hire via the Aer Lingus website.



## Japnuts (26 Feb 2014)

Update to the original post below:

I was contacted by Cartrawler this morning following this posting and they were extremely helpful, resolving the entire car rental issue in less than an hour. They were pleasant, efficient, and helpful, explaining that a full refund is always offered if a flight is cancelled. Their relationship with Aer Lingus is relatively new, and it appears that the Aer Lingus website support staff were not aware that this is the case.

So, as far as Cartrawler is concerned, I have nothing but praise for the way they reacted and dealt with the problem. They achieved in 1 morning what Aer Lingus staff (including 2 duty managers) utterly failed to do in 9 days. It is amazing what can be achieved by a company that is motivated by customer satisfaction.

Aer Lingus on the other hand did everything in their power to delay, obfuscate and obstruct my complaint. Their entire attitude was one of denying any useful information or assistance and washing their hands of the entire affair. They get my vote for the worst customer service I have ever encountered.

Original Post:


I booked a flight to London, airport parking at Dublin, and a hire car in Heathrow with Aer Lingus. The flight was delayed on the ground for 3.5 hours then took off, but was forced to turn back due to bad weather.

I contacted Aer Lingus the following day (15th Feb) expecting that I would be able to re-schedule all three items with them.

I was told that they could re-book the flight, but that they would do nothing regarding the loss of the money for car hire and airport parking.

I explained to the call centre person that I had booked all three as a single contract with Aer Lingus. (Paid for in one authorised credit card transaction).

I was then put through to the Duty Manager who said she would refer the matter to a "back office colleague" who would reschedule these items, but that this would take a few days. I mailed the details through to the back office person as requested by the duty manager.

9 days later !!! I receive this reply. "Our website offers our customers links to other companies for ancillary products such as car hire and hotels, however the airline has no liability for items purchased through these links, and the contract for services remains between you and the relevant car hire company used in this instance."

To be clear, I didn't use any "links to other companies" while making this booking. I made one booking for all three and authorised one single credit card transaction. This constitutes offer and acceptance under Irish law and forms a a binding contract between myself and Aer Lingus.

I will now be making a claim via the small claims court to recover the costs and compensate me for time lost and inconvenience.


----------



## Purple (26 Feb 2014)

When I go onto the Aer Lingus website and book a flight the website offers me Hertz car hire after I confirm my booking. It's quite clearly Hertz and not Aer Lingus car hire. It also offers DAA parking. It's clearly DAA parking and not Aer Lingus parking.

I fly with Aer Lingus around 80 times a year (40 return trips) and rent cars about 20-30 times a year. If things go wrong I contact the car hire company myself.
In the past when I've had to re-schedule car hire with Hertz they have been very helpful and have changed bookings at no cost at very short notice.

Did you expect Aer Lingus to know you had made a booking with Hertz through their website and contact them on your behalf in order to cancel the booking? 
Do you think they would be authorised to do so without your permission? 
Would you have been happy for them to retain your data (credit card details etc) in order to facilitate this?
The same goes for the parking.

I totally understand you are annoyed but I don't see how you can reasonably blame the airline.


----------



## shesells (26 Feb 2014)

Travel insurance should cover any losses? I presume you have some. I would never travel without cover.


----------



## Sunny (27 Feb 2014)

Japnuts said:


> I booked a flight to London, airport parking at Dublin, and a hire car in Heathrow with Aer Lingus. The flight was delayed on the ground for 3.5 hours then took off, but was forced to turn back due to bad weather.
> 
> I contacted Aer Lingus the following day (15th Feb) expecting that I would be able to re-schedule all three items with them.
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry for the trouble but you are mistaken about the credit card booking. When you confirmed the booking you would have agreed to the following terms and conditions.

*Please confirm that you have read and accepted the **Cartrawler and Europcar Terms and Conditions **. I authorise Aer Lingus to debit xxx from my card for my flight. I authorise CarTrawler to debit EUR xxx from my card for my car rental.*

It is pretty obvious that your car booking is not with Aer Lingus. Same with the parking. Don't waste your time with the small claims court.


----------



## Japnuts (27 Feb 2014)

Hi again 

@ Purple: They stopped using Hertz a little while ago. They now use Cartrawler. I agree totally that I would have contacted Hertz under the old system. Thank you for your response.

@ shesells: Yes I am fully covered, never leave home without insurance. 

@ sunny: You are absolutely right, I didn't spot the re-assignment in the T's & C's that you highlighted.

I was contacted by Cartrawler this morning following this posting and they were extremely helpful, resolving the entire car rental issue in less than an hour. They were pleasant, efficient, and helpful, explaining that a full refund is always offered if a flight is cancelled. Their relationship with Aer Lingus is relatively new, and it appears that the Aer Lingus website support staff were not aware that this is the case.

So, as far as Cartrawler is concerned, I have nothing but praise for the way they reacted and dealt with the problem. They achieved in 1 morning what Aer Lingus staff (including 2 duty managers) utterly failed to do in 9 days. It is amazing what can be achieved by a company that is motivated by customer satisfaction.

Aer Lingus on the other hand did everything in their power to delay, obfuscate and obstruct my complaint. Their entire attitude was one of denying any useful information or assistance and washing their hands of the entire affair. They get my vote for the worst customer service I have ever encountered.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2014)

So will I change your title to 

"don't fly Aer Lingus, but do use Cartrawler to hire cars"


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2014)

I agree that AerLingus customer service is dreadful. Thankfully I've only had a few issues over the years but they are basically Ryan Air in Green. 

I use Hertz directly or Alamo, who I find cheaper on larger cars.


----------



## Bronte (28 Feb 2014)

Japnuts said:


> I was contacted by Cartrawler this morning following this posting and they were extremely helpful, resolving the entire car rental issue in less than an hour. They were pleasant, efficient, and helpful, explaining that a full refund is always offered if a flight is cancelled.
> 
> So, as far as Cartrawler is concerned, I have nothing but praise for the way they reacted and dealt with the problem.


 
This is really great to know as my family have been using the new Cartrawler with Aer Lingus for the last while, and it's a really great service, very reasonable and efficient. I've been with Budget and National so far via Cartrawler. Only thing is not to forget to bring the printed out booking. 

Isn't it great that one can find a company that gives great service at a reasonable price and that have excellent customer service.

I must say I find travelling with Aer Lingus much more pleasurable than Ryanair.  They have lovely breakfasts for only 7.50 and the staff are really pleasant.  Maybe I'll go back to Ryanair if Michael's kill them with kindness comes to fruition.


----------

